
Ask HN: Macbook Pro mid 2015 vs. mid 2017 (15“) - misterioss
I&#x27;m looking for a good quality machine for development. Requirements are next: Good display and performance for  hard projects in Node.js&#x2F;Meteor, code editing in WebStorm, running a few docker containers.
I really want MBP mid 2017. Any major issues not to buy it
======
gbrunacci
I have a Mid 2015 i5, my coworker has a Mid 2017 i7. No touch bar.

We do the same type of work: Node, PhpStorm, Vagrant. None of us have any
relevant issues about performance, heat or battery.

The only thing I like about mine (2015) is that I do not need adapters for
HDMI or USB.

Other than that, feel free to go with any of those.

